
Four New Elements Added to the Periodic Table - sr_banksy
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/01/04/461904077/4-new-elements-are-added-to-the-periodic-table
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822013)

------
KhalilK
Fun fact: _Japonium_ [0] is a suggested name for Element 113. If accepted, the
letter J will finally appear on the periodic table.

0.[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ununtrium#Naming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ununtrium#Naming)

